# Gaggia classic 2015 Faulty plastic pieces



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all

I have a problem with my Classic, after a few times of successful useage, my machine started leaking at the brewhead when pressure is applied. I have found that it is due to two loose plastic pieces that seem to make the seal when the portafilter is twisted in place.

Does anyone else have the same problem and what was their solution, the danish company I bought the machine claim they have been in contact with gaggia with no results

They told me to find some glue to glue the pieces in place, rediculus, I find it incredible that Gaggia have made this machine with such big flaw and are ignoring this design fault!

V1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What pieces are you referring to? Is it the small plastic widget?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-4301007000-Black-Crema-Filter/dp/B004ZD4AC2


----------



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

no, those http://myndasafn.bmwkraftur.is/d/108245-1/20150607


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't glue anything, it will no doubt invalidate your warranty. Personally I'd get a refund as not fit for purpose. Then get an older model before they started mucking bout with them (or even better, a pre-Philips one).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dont listen to the supplier and glue anything. This shouldn't happen and any fix made by yourself would invalidate your warranty.

I would contact the supplier and try as hard as you can to get a full refund. They will more than likely offer to fix it or replace it with a another machine which in all likely hood would go wrong.

I had the misfortune of owning a 2015 model and encountered problems with it, it was changed for another one which in turn went wrong as well. I pressed hard for a full refund, but was lucky in so far as they had a previous model left in stock and I was sent that as a replacement.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Those plastic bits are common on really low end machines, There were similar parts on my old DeLonghi machine and once they come off they don't go back on, they create issues with cleanliness. If you were using glue it would have to be food safe.

Gaggia have really shot themselves in the foot with these modifications to the classic.

Send it back, get a pre-2015 from gaggiamanualservice or another member in the classifieds on here.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Gaggia have really shot themselves in the foot with these* modifications* to the classic.
> 
> Send it back, get a pre-2015 from gaggiamanualservice or another member in the classifieds on here.


very liberal use of the word modification there !

http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/modification.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> very liberal use of the word modification there !
> 
> http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/modification.


USUALLY to make something better... In this case. Not.

Perhaps the word 'mistakes' would have been better.


----------



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks, I will try for a full refund and keep you posted what happens

What machine to buy if i manage to get rid of this one, similar budget or more ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id have to consider the rancilio silvia v3. Ive read a lot of good things about it and think its worth the step up in money.

Or try to get a second hand pre 2015 gaggia classic.


----------

